# Need a Drill Press, Opinions??



## stereo.pete (May 28, 2013)

Hey folks,

Instead of adding another thread about the same topic, I was curious in the experts' opinions on here between these two drill presses. My birthday is fast approaching and I was going to pick one up for myself. Which would you pick and why?

Grizzly

http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Speed-20-Floor-Drill-Press/G7948

or Jet
http://jettools-online.com/metalwor...resses/j-2500-15-floor-model-drill-press.html

Or are these complete overkill. I am looking for a drill press that will be stable drilling into mild carbon and stainless steels.

Thanks as always, 

Pete


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 28, 2013)

Pete,
check out your local Craigslist for an older Delta or even a Walker. Those are better built that new imports and won't cost much more than new entry level Jet or Grizzly. I have two and can't be happier. Buy American made equipment and you won't regret it.

M


----------



## Mike9 (May 28, 2013)

What Marko said - I have an old Rockwell with foot pedal feed and it's the schizzle. 

That aside - of the two you linked I'd go with the Jet as it is listed as having a depth stop/quill lock - a feature I use a lot.


----------



## SpikeC (May 28, 2013)

Do not cheap out on this. There is no "over kill" on a drill press!

That said, I have my dads Walker Turner from the 40's.


----------



## evanjohnson (May 28, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> ...check out your local Craigslist for an older Delta or even a Walker ...



When used improperly, every drill press can be a WALKER. :lol2:


----------



## apicius9 (May 28, 2013)

I have that 15" Jet and it's o.k. but still not as reliable or precise as I would want. As Spike said, you get what you paid for and a large one or a solid used one are the way to go.

Stefan


----------



## Lefty (May 28, 2013)

I had a beautiful Walker Turner lined up a while back, but it disappeared (guy changed his mind?). I'm sad I missed it, but my multi-speed regular old Mastercraft is doing nicely....


----------



## stereo.pete (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up guys, I will look on Craigslist.


----------

